# Large Amount of mashed potatoes



## TeonW (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, I want to cook a large amount of potatoes, so I'm thinking mashing them would be the most economic bet, are there any other recipe's that taste great? Preferably featuring Parsley and Garlic? I've noticed that some people like cubing them and baking them, could you do that with larger amounts of potatoes? I'm looking for anything that can serve +24 people (the more the better!)


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 4, 2008)

Maine Potato Board


----------



## Constance (Nov 4, 2008)

I think scalloped potatoes would be easier. Scrub and slice potatoes thin, and layer in large sprayed baking pan with chopped onion, dots of butter, dollups of cream of mushroom soup and salt and pepper. Easy on the salt because the soup is salty. Bake at 350, covered with foil until, potatoes are fork tender, sprinkle with grated cheddar cheese and run back in 400 oven until cheese is melted. 
Or skip the soup and pour a little chicken broth over the top before baking. 

Crumbled bacon, fresh parsley or crumbled bleu cheese are all good additions. I use the reduced fat soup.


----------



## blissful (Nov 4, 2008)

I make this smashing potato recipe that we love. I usually only make 4 lbs but for 24 4 oz portions, you'd need to make 6 lbs.

Cube cleaned potatoes in 3/4 inch cubes.
Boil them for 20 minutes in water.
Drain
Put them on two half sheet pans.
Melt 1 and 1/2 bouillion cubes in a couple tablespoons of water.
Melt 3/4 cup or (one and a half) sticks of butter.
Pour those over the potatoes. Toss.
Sprinkle with a little salt and herbs.
Bake at 350 until the edges are browning and crisping. 

I'm a big pepper lover when it comes to potatoes, so I use cayenne pepper or fresh ground black pepper, then some salt and usually savory, or sage or thyme.


----------

